# Cargador inteligente para baterías de plomo con microcontrolador.



## pepechip (Oct 27, 2010)

Hola 
Tengo que diseñar un cargador de baterías de plomo de 12v y un máximo de 7A, y quisiera que observarais las características del mismo por si hay que hacerle alguna corrección.

Los fabricantes recomiendan cargar la batería cuando la tensión de esta decaiga al 70% de su capacidad (2,1V por celda), así que para 12v serán 12,6v

Con objeto de asegura la carga de las baterías y prolongar la vida de estas he considerado diseñar el cagador según los siguientes parámetros:

1º Identifica la polaridad y la tensión de la batería, indicando mediante un led si necesita ser cargada.

2º solo en el caso de que la polaridad sea la correcta, seleccionaremos mediante varios pulsadores la intensidad nominal  ala vez que esta comienza la carga.

3º El cargador empieza a cargar a  modo de intensidad constante, proporcionando  ¼  de la intensidad nominal de la batería.

3º Cuando la batería alcanza la tensión de 14,4v (2,4v por celda), continúa la carga a modo de tensión constante (14,4v).

4º En el momento que la intensidad caiga por debajo de 50 mA la batería habrá recuperado el 70-80% de la carga. Tras lo cual la tensión la reduciremos a 13,65v (2.275v por celda), y la mantendremos en esta situación durante un periodo de tiempo de 1hora.

5º dejamos un periodo de reposo de 2 minutos y comprobamos la tensión de la batería para indicar mediante un led si la carga fue correcta o bien que la batería esta mal.

6º Transcurrida la carga, avisara acústicamente durante 1 segundo.
un saludo


----------



## fernandob (Oct 27, 2010)

pepechip dijo:


> Hola
> Tengo que diseñar un cargador de baterías de plomo de 12v y un máximo de 7A, y quisiera que observarais las características del mismo por si hay que hacerle alguna corrección.
> 
> Los fabricantes recomiendan cargar la batería cuando la tensión de esta decaiga al 70% de su capacidad (2,1V por celda), así que para 12v serán 12,6v
> ...



te repito , miles y miles de cargadores trabajan en forma automatica, pones la bateria y te olvidas, simplemente las carga , cuando llega a 13,8v las mantiene, asi que si las queres usar mañana o dentro de 1 mes estan a 100% (flote 13,8v).
apenas las sacas de el cargador o desconectas el cargador cae la tension.

vos fijate el uso que les daras.
para mi , el cargador mejor es una pavada con 1 o 2 transistores y un DZ , si queres algo mas complejo por que queres usar un micro yo me tiraria a otras cosas que me parecen mas utiles.
pero comenta vos PARA QUE es que la queres.

mira, por darte un ejemplo:
uno quiere saber acerca de la bateria que tenes ......como esta......siempr ehablando de un cargador para el taller.
pues que 12v /1 amper = 12 ohms , por darte un ejemplo.
util es saber como esta esa bateria.
suponete que recibis una y tenes que a la mañana siguiente tenerla cargada y tambien saber que capacidad real tiene , por que ......vos sabes....dice 7 A/h pero ........minga.
capaz que ni 1 amper te da la pobre.

asi que , yo ni dudaria:
carga rapida ..... cuando llega a 13,8v conmuta a una carga para que se descargue (depende de el tiempo que tengas) y inicia un contador de horas y minutos , cuando la Vbat. llega a 10,5v apaga, almacena tiempo y se pone a cargar ..esta vez es la carga definitiva, .
al dia siguiente encontras la bateria cargada y en el display te dice cuanto tiempo duro, como vos sabes que pusiste como carga podes calcular la capacidad real.

eso es lo util para el taller, lo demas , jamas vi tantas consideraciones para un cargador, y menso para una de plomo acido y menso para el taller que suponemos que es una bateria que te cayo y es para revisar y recargar.

si fuese para uso en un equipo o para ejar fija en tu taller ahi va un simple cargador de flote suave (1/10 ) .

espero te sea util.


----------



## XAVICO ROSS (Oct 30, 2010)

FERNANDOB tienes razón, a menos que el cargador sea didáctico o con propósitos estudiantiles, no veo para qué tanta complejidad. Yo he hecho y visto cargadores para plomo ácido y lo único que permiten escoger es intensidad de carga (lenta o rápida) y la tensión de carga, la cual en muchas ocasiones se regula mediante PWM y un filtro pasabajos. Para baterías de otras tecnologías como ion litio o hidruro metálico de níquel, claro que existen otras consideraciones y por lo tanto los cargadores se comportan en forma distinta...


----------



## pepechip (Oct 30, 2010)

Recopilando informacion por internet he visto por varios sitios que para prolongar la vida de la bateria de plomo hay que cargarlas de esa forma, es mas, incluso hay que medir la temperatura para variar la tension de carga en funcion de dicha temperatura.


----------



## txarlie2010 (Nov 7, 2010)

pepechip dijo:


> Recopilando informacion por internet he visto por varios sitios que para prolongar la vida de la bateria de plomo hay que cargarlas de esa forma, es mas, incluso hay que medir la temperatura para variar la tension de carga en funcion de dicha temperatura.



Saludos pepechip:

Si tu aplicacion requiere de un sistema de resplado confiable por donde vas, vas muy bien. Esto que mencionas es muy necesario para cuidar la bateria. 

Muchos piensan que cargar una bateria es solo ponerle voltaje de 12 voltios, por que la bateria es de 12V, y se olvidan de el resto de parametros importantisimos para realizar este proceso.

El uso de estos cargadores sencillos puede ser perjudicial para la vida util de la bateria no dura mas del 20% a 30% de su vida util (experiencia personal) y a la hora de requerir respaldo de la bateria no lo va a dar.

Les recomiendo tener en cuenta los siguientes parametros que son importantes para el manejo de estas baterias:

Voltaje de flotacion
Voltaje de igualacion
Voltaje final
Compensacion de voltaje por temperatura
Corriente maxima de carga

Todo esto lo indica el fabricante en la hoja tecnica de la bateria


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2010)

PONGAN datos de fabricante.

yo hace años que reparo y fabrique centrales de luz de emergencia.
y nunca vi eso.

los fabricantes nacionales casi no ponen datos tecnicos, lso tenes que epscar por ahi.
solo de las baterias importadas de 6v/ 4A/H encontre algo .
y algunos conceptos de un tal Van - zan.

loque si recuerdo es que eso de pasar de 14v es solo cuando haces una carga puntual en el taller.
si la bateria esta continuamente cargandose (flote) no se llega a eso.
y lo de la temperatura no hay que controlarlo , si la bateria se calienta es por que esta estropeada, eso ocurre al final de su vida.
si hay parametros externos.

y lo que decis que no dura un 20% de su vida util no es asi, por que en la data (escasisima) de cualquier fabricante nacional (baterias de plomo de 45 A/h a mas) (las chicas suelen ser chinas) no es asi.
yo lei acerca de la espectativa de vida de esas baterias y siempre cumple........

*claro,.......si compras una de marca y fresca.*

por que esta lleno de truchas que dan asco. , me refiero a las grandes.
luego en las chicas es otra cosa, el parametro mas importante es *COMO LA COMPRAS.*
y te estoy hablando de años de experiencia que si queres los tomas y sino los ignoras.
yo hace años que NO COMPRO las baterias, que las compre el cliente, a vecs tengo que poner 10 o mas y en verdad no sabes que porqueria te venden.
no existe en el mercado algo serio.
recuerdo una vez que fui a la esquina de boulogne sur mer y V.G en once a comprar una :
y le digo:
me aseguras que es buena? que no la tenes hace un año guardada y que tiene la capacidad que dice?
y el tipo me dice:
ahh..no , si venis con esa no te la vendo (y la guardo) ,yo te vendo esto que es lo que es .

hace muchos años tenia un amigo que tenia una moto , y cuando tuvo que comprar una bateria esta venia sin acido, el acido venia aparte en un frasco con pipetas , y la bateria seca.
por que apenas le pones el acido se inicia el proceso quimico.

LAS DE GEL si bien es otra cosa pero estoy casi seguro que tambien es asi , o sea que no es lo mismo comprar una bateria "fresca" que una que el proveedor tuvo 2 años guardada.

pero bueno.
por queno cuelgan unos enlaces de datasheets de webs serias.
seria intersante , es el mejor lugar donde empezar.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 7, 2010)

Date una vuelta por
http://bactering.blogspot.com/2010/10/fuente-de-alimentacion-para-alarma-gsm.htm
Está funcionando mas de dos años sin perjudicar la batería. En una de las fuentes si me la tocó a los dos años(no hace ni un mes que pasó) y es por mantener agotada la batería durante mas de dos semana (esta en un CT y fundió el trafo) Le da la corriente de mantenimiento como indica la bateria para su conexión continua. Cuando falla la alimentación no se cortan las salidas. Una R limita la I si está demasiado descargada y se puede leer su tensión. Es este diseño no hace falta cortar la carga en ningun momento (por exceso no se va a romper la batería, solo por exceso de descarga)
Saludos

PD si quieres te pones en contacto conmigo (creo que te pasé mi correo)y te paso el esquema y la pcb.


----------



## txarlie2010 (Nov 8, 2010)

interesantes aportes

Mis comentarios van mas referidos a las baterias de GEL (VRLA) o libres de mantenimiento, aunque las abiertas tambien se aplican casi en similar relacion. De pronto no nos estamos entendiendo en cuanto a los terminos y quiero ser lo mas claro posible empezando por lo siguiente:

Bateria libre de mantenimiento= VRLA, de GEL o Sellada
Bateria Abierta = Plomo Acido

El nombre, tu circuito tiene control de desconexion por bajo voltaje?. No se puede ver el link que relacionas, me gustaria mucho observarlo.

Saludos, espero sea util mi aporte y que enriquezcan este tema


----------



## El nombre (Nov 8, 2010)

No Lleva desconexión por baja batería (por eso se rompió ) El problema es que si desconectas no puedes reiniciar el móvil. Con los módulos Telit eso no es problema y reinicia el mismo pic. No es complicado colocarle un corte de alimentación por baja tensión. Un par de transistores y arreglado. 
http://bactering.blogspot.com/2010/09/esquema-alarma.html
Al final está el esquema de la fuente. Haces clic sobre ella y se ve completa.
De no aclararse con la desconexión por baja tensión sin intervenir el microcontrolador lo comunicais y lo calculo. Tampoco es tan dificil . Al volver la alimentación se conecta otra vez sin intervenir el anterior mencionado.
Saludos

PD Todo comentario enriquece mientras no se trate con electricistas (que lo soy, no se vaya a ofender alguien)


----------



## txarlie2010 (Nov 8, 2010)

El Nombre, gracias por tu aporte.

Tambien estoy con el cuento de mi alarma por GSM ya la tengo funcionando y estoy mirando la manera mas conveniente sobre el resplado de energia cuando ocurra un corte de AC, lo que tengo en el diseño es un cargador que se esta monitoreando con el PIC se detecta la falla de energia y avisa y cuando la bateria se va a desconectar tambien avisa.

Siguiendo con el tema, *LLEVAR A LA BATERIA A SU VOLTAJE FINAL ES PERJUDICIAL PARA LA MISMA*, puede que reciba voltaje y aparentemente cargue, pero a la hora de pedirle respaldo no lo va a dar.

*¿Porque una bateria pide mucha corriente cuando esta descargada?*
R/ por que la resistencia interna es muy baja y se comporta como un corto circuito

*¿Porque despues de cargada la bateria no pide corriente?*
R/ Por que su resistencia interna es muy grande y se comporta como un circuito abierto 

Los equipos sofisticados como los "rectificadores" en telecomunicaciones controlan todos los parametros que mencione anteriormente y esto es con el fin de garantizar un mejor respaldo y obviamentente brindar proteccion a las baterias.

Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Nov 8, 2010)

La corriente de carga va limitada por una R de 15 ohms 5W. Esta evita sobrecarga de la bateria cuando está totalmente descagada. Esto hace que con un transformador pequeñó funcione a la perfección. Con uno de medio amperio es suficiente. Con el de 1A va mas sobrado pero no es necesario. La tensión del trafo ha de ser (consideradas la caida del estabilizador y diodos) de 18V (9+9 es fácil de conseguir) Una placa solar tambien se puede aplicar (mejor sin el puente rectificador)  Si miramos la batería de plomo la tensión de carga ha de ser de 13.6 a 13.8V y la corriente de carga no es crítica mientras no pasemos 2.1A. LA intensidad no va a ser sobrepasada por la R que lo limita y la tensión de carga la sacamos de un 7812 con diodos en el negativo.
Al colocar tres diodos 1N4007 (A ver fogonazo ya se que con otros menores funciona y puede ser más economóco pero los diseños me limito a realizarlos con lo más usual que tengo por el taller jajajaja)
en el negativo elevamos la tensión a 14.1V (0.3 más y no le hace daño, con garantia) Esto es la de 7A. Una duración despues de dos años de 4 dias de funcionamiento (sin abusar de activación y desactivación) 
El micro controla la tensión de la batería (un simplie divisor) en el que puedes ver cuando falla la alimentación (en menos de 5 segundos cae de 13.8 a 12.9 aproximadamente) Me sobraban entradas y le coloque una antes del 7812 para detectar la falta de tensión por no hacerlo por software. El micro solo avisa cuando baja al 20%.
Respecto a la petición de corriente respecto a su Resistencia interna me presenta alguna que otra contradicción. La R interna no varía. Si fuese alta, al estar cargada, no habría problema al cortocircuitarla. Recuerda que se representa como una R en serie a la tensión. Tienes que ver la batería como un condensador en su carga. cuanto más cerca está de llegar a la tensión máxima de carga menos intensidad necesita. Con el simple ohm puedes calcular esas cosas con bastante aproximación.
Saludos


----------



## gon_pacheco (Ene 17, 2011)

Tengo un circuito que me gustaria que funcione siempre las 24 horas del día. Diseñe un regulador de voltaje para que me bajara mi voltaje de 24 a 14.4V y esos los conecto a mi circuito. Pero le agrege una bateria de plomo de 12V t.5Ah, conectada con un diodo para que sólo se usara cuando la tension de los 14.4 volts hiciera falta y además me durara un poco más de 24horas la bateria. Sin embargo solo funcionaria la primera vez. Porque nunca la recargo.
Me gustaria saber si hacer un cargador de baterias para plomo y dejarselo conectado eternamente?
Les agradezco su ayuda!


----------



## fernandob (Ene 17, 2011)

El nombre dijo:


> PD Todo comentario enriquece mientras no se trate con electricistas (que lo soy, no se vaya a ofender alguien)


 
jaaa. yo tambien , hace 20 años que trabajo como electricista y se ve que vos tambien tenes experiencia en "el gremio "


----------



## XAVICO ROSS (Ene 17, 2011)

Insisto, no veo por qué tanta complejidad y consideraciones...

De ser tan siniestra la realidad, como algunos aquí dicen, las baterías plomo ácido de los automóviles no durarían ni un mes, ya que están recargándose continuamente a un voltaje constante y una corriente constante, pero lo raro es que duran dos años...

En lo que sí estoy de acuerdo es que si la batería ha estado guardada por bastante tiempo antes de venderse, obviamente va a estar deteriorada en el momento en que se la usa...

También soy electricista y la simplicidad y escepticismo con los que veo tantos términos y
fórmulas es que también alguna vez cometí el error de buscar ciencia en donde no hay,
terminando en una pérdida de tiempo ya que información técnica sobre una batería en particular casi no existe...

En otras palabras, y para mi punto de vista, las baterías plomo ácido no necesitan tantas
consideraciones como las que se deben tener para manejar baterías de otras tecnologías...


----------



## Meta (Ene 18, 2011)

Esto te podrá dar ideas.
http://www.neoteo.com/sx8122-el-heredero-del-ne555.neo
http://www.neoteo.com/sx8122-el-heredero-del-ne555-ii.neo


----------



## cristian_elect (Ene 18, 2011)

En pagina ATMEL hay una aplicaciones parecida a la que buscas AVR450.pdf.


----------



## XAVICO ROSS (Ene 19, 2011)

Ahora que reviso el primer post de fernandob, a mi criterio, creo que es la manera más adecuada de cargar una batería plomo ácido genérica.

Tomaré muy en cuenta estas consideraciones la próxima vez que requiera de un cargador.

Pienso que el consejo de una persona experimentada, vale más que mil teorías...


----------



## gon_pacheco (Ene 19, 2011)

Creo que me quedo bastante claro con la observación de la batería del carro auto! En realidad no se porque uno siempre se complica! jeje.


----------



## alejandroa76 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hola a todos, yo necesito cargar una batería de 12V 52Ah VRLA (ver http://www.csb-battery.com/english/01_product/02_detail.php?fid=4&pid=75 ). Según el fabricante (y documentos que leí) para extender la vida útil, dado que será utilizada para ciclado (carga-descarga-carga todos los días) hay que cargarla de forma especial (ver http://energia-solar-aislada.blogspo...-baterias.html ). Alguien investigó este tema, alguna sugerencia???
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2011)

En el primer vínculo *tenés todos los datos* del fabricante de la batería para carga y descarga. Por otro lado las baterías de automovil se cargan y descargan y no tienen tantos problemas 

El segundo vínculo no funciona.

Saludos !


----------



## alejandroa76 (Mar 4, 2011)

Corrijo el segundo vínculo.
http://energia-solar-aislada.blogspot.com/2011/01/etapas-de-carga-en-baterias.html
Lo que busco es un circuito que me permita obtener las 3 etapas que menciona el vínculo. La 1° etapa es a corriente constante, la 2° es a tensión constante y la 3° creo que es tensión constante tambien. Si revisan el vínculo se va a entender mejor.
Saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Abr 29, 2012)

Se podría conseguir el siguiente proceso con el microcontrolador? Sabiendo que soy básico en esto, para ver si me meto en el tema o lo dejo para un futuro


----------



## Meta (Abr 30, 2012)

Muy buen ainformación.

O se copian de esta batería sencilla.




Esta de abajo  es más cara.




Lo que hacíamos para cargar baterías en SAI/UPS rotas pero funciona como cargador de baterías.




Esquema eléctrico.




http://www.unicrom.com/cir_carg_bat_descnx_auto.asp

Saludo.


----------



## santes (Ago 8, 2013)

claro que no esta exagerado lo que dijo, es mas se queda corto, pienso que ustedes han construido cargadores para baterías que no se están usando las 24 horas los 365 días del año, pues al mismo tiempo que se usan están siendo cargadas, obviamente las baterías de carro no se acercan a este tipo de uso, aunque seas taxista de turno completo, ahora bien, para quellos que quieren aprender como hacer un cargador de verdad, les dejo el manual de powe-sonic, es una empresa de excelente calidad en el mundo de las baterías, disfrútenlo.

http://www.power-sonic.com/images/powersonic/technical/1277751263_20100627-TechManual-Lo.pdf

hasta luego!


----------



## Meta (Sep 18, 2013)

santes dijo:


> claro que no esta exagerado lo que dijo, es mas se queda corto, pienso que ustedes han construido cargadores para baterías que no se están usando las 24 horas los 365 días del año, pues al mismo tiempo que se usan están siendo cargadas, obviamente las baterías de carro no se acercan a este tipo de uso, aunque seas taxista de turno completo, ahora bien, para quellos que quieren aprender como hacer un cargador de verdad, les dejo el manual de powe-sonic, es una empresa de excelente calidad en el mundo de las baterías, disfrútenlo.
> 
> http://www.power-sonic.com/images/powersonic/technical/1277751263_20100627-TechManual-Lo.pdf
> 
> hasta luego!



Buenísimo, estas cosas hacen falta.


----------



## tonni v (Jun 4, 2014)

Buenas noches colega "santes" , 
Solo para comentarte lo de tu publicacion (8/8/2013) , las baterias que son de las mejores que confirmas, (no menciono marca) en el caso de las 12v 6Ah o 5Ah son las peores que he visto en mi vida.... No duran ni un mes de funcionamiento se inflan y despes sacarlas es un dolor! Te lo comento con certeza por que fui tecnico de UPs (encargado de taller) y fue pesimo trabajarlas.

Saludos,


----------

